# Dragonball...Trilogy?



## JAPPO (May 9, 2008)

Pardon me if there's already a thread for the live-action Dragonball movie... I am forgetful and couldn't find one.

Anyway, it's written on  that they are planning on making Dragonball into a trilogy. They also said that Goku would die in the beginning of the second movie of Dragonball, a la the saiyan saga.

So it looks like it's going to be King Piccolo, Saiyans, and then Freeza for the supposed trilogy.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (May 10, 2008)

There is a possibility. Depends on the success of the first movie.


----------



## raisin-gun (May 10, 2008)

I thought the trilogy would be Dragon Ball, Z, and GT


----------



## Graham Aker (May 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!



One is already bad enough, but a trilogy?


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

Dragonball...the movie? 

Is it going to be filmed in Japan or USA?


----------



## Zeroo (May 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Dragonball...the movie?
> 
> Is it going to be filmed in Japan or USA?



They wrapped up filming somewhere in Mexico this year...it was supposed to be released this summer but they pushed to next year somewhere in the month of April...
I, like many other DBZ fans have mixed feelings about it...part of me wants it to be good and do good at the box office but the other part keeps asking me...How?...

EDIT: to be exact, the release date is on April 8th, 2009


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2008)

They have a Canadian playing Goku 

Chi Chi is hot at least X3

And for some reason the namekians are evil.


----------



## Zeroo (May 10, 2008)

well am sure there gon be a lot more changes especially since a direct adaptation would be too weird for a live action movie...
I know one thing for sure and that's that there will ki blasts...which could be done right if they don't overuse it...


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2008)

And auras, I wonder if they will make Roshi into a pervert.


----------



## batanga (May 10, 2008)

Is it just me, or this a pretty much destined to become a failure?

It might be like AVP2, sells big but sucks real bad.


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2008)

James Wong (director) does mostly horror movies (final destination 1 , and 3, black Christmas,) the only action mpvie that I know was The one with Jet Li. 

Stephen Chow (producer)is in it so they should have the martial arts down.....I hope.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2008)

The first movie will flop.


----------



## batanga (May 10, 2008)

Only one thing can save this, Chow-Yun Fat.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 10, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> They have a Canadian playing Goku
> 
> Chi Chi is hot at least X3
> 
> And for some reason the namekians are evil.


at least if the movie suck at lease canada take the blame.


----------



## maximilyan (May 10, 2008)

sounds good.. but they shouldnt get ahead of themselves.. if the bomb out on the first one, people would hardly want to go see the other two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2008)

So they weren't satisfied with having the #1 worst movie of all time, they have to take spots #2 and #3 as well?

Greedy.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> They wrapped up filming somewhere in Mexico this year...it was supposed to be released this summer but they pushed to next year somewhere in the month of April...
> I, like many other DBZ fans have mixed feelings about it...part of me wants it to be good and do good at the box office but the other part keeps asking me...How?...
> 
> EDIT: to be exact, the release date is on April 8th, 2009



Oooh, cause there wasn't much production photos on their website. It was mostly set building and they seem behind. xD

I'll wait to judge when I see a trailer. =\


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 10, 2008)

OMG! how the hell is this gonna work out? 

we need some pics right away.


----------



## batanga (May 10, 2008)

Goku:




Chi Chi:


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Actually, the actress for Chi-Chi is hot. But unless she can act, it isn't even gonna matter.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

The guy who is playing Goku looks cool.


----------



## Shade (May 10, 2008)

From current Shonen Jump.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2008)

im gonna watch these movies just for the lulz  

i have seen pics from the set and all i can say is i smell epic failure


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 11, 2008)

this movie CAN be great...
and can suck hard

which studio is producing?


----------



## Chatulio (May 11, 2008)

I think the company is Fox


----------



## Bear Walken (May 11, 2008)

Stephen Chow's involvement gives this film/franchise some hope of being a success.


----------



## Zeroo (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, FOX is producing the movie...if you go to  you can see a list of 'Coming Soon' movies and one of them is Dragonball....
check it out, you'd be surprised at how many other movies they have in store for us...'Wolverine' movie and 'Ice age 3' by next year? who knew..


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

Well it will depend on the first movie. If they make a profit of course they will make several sequels.


----------

